# 'On The Slant' easy holey scarf pattern



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi There

I have had some requests for one of my scarfs I showed on Tues 26th Sept in 'What I did this weekend' topic. The scarf is the 'pinky-purple long scarf' one, pictured below.

Below is the easy 6-row repeat pattern. I made it in Patons FAB Big yarn but any super chunky will do, or you could experiemtn with a lighter weight yarn, and different needles and see what happens. The idea is to keep the pattern nice and loose, so if you are using a thinner yarn, then up the size of the needles to give a loose effect. Have fun.

Approx 130gm super chunky, size 12mm/17 US needles. Length 64".

CO 15sts
R1: Slip 1, K1 *yo, K2tog, K1* repeat * - * to last st, K1

R2 and all even rows: Slip 1, K all stitches

R3: Slip 1, K2, *yo, K2tog, K1* repeat * - * to last 3 sts,, yo, K2tog, K1

R5: Slip 1, K3, *yo, K2tog, K1*, repeat from * - * to last 2 sts, K2


Happy knitting

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry about this KPers, but I forgot to include the BO details for the scarf. 

When the scarf is long enough, and AFTER a R5, simply Bind Off as normal. 

Sew/weave in loose ends from CO and BO.

Happy knitting again

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I will have to try this on out after all of my other projects on my list.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

REally like this scarf..thank you


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

So where do you order 64" Size 17 knitting needles?


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you..a pretty scarf.


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Patricia368 for giving me my morning laugh. Methinks next time I shall add 'Scarf' before the 'Length', although there is a full stop after 'needles'...

Have a good weekend all of you

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry it is very early, and I misread the scarf length, thought it was the needle length.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

love your avatar, I remember when you showed her on the forum. Do you still have her?


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Patricia368

No need to say sorry, you brought me a laugh and it'll remind me next time to get all the details down in their correct order.

Hi 8 Furry Kids

Yep I still have the avatar/Knitting Nanna, perched on top of 3 storage crates of wool in the office.

And everyone else, enjoy using the pattern and please do be as experiemtnal as you can be with yarns and sizes of needles, and let's have pictures of your scarfs when they're finished please.

Happy knitting

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern....going to try it!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this -- I have a super chunky yarn I was wondering what to do with!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is beautiful - thanks!!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Will definitely make this a charity knit. I have to count to see how many scarves & hats we have already. We need 35 of each for the children's home for Christmas. This looks like a quick pattern! Thanks for sharing


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How nice! Thank you for the pattern!

Anita


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

What a great pattern - it's got everything good and wonderful going for it. Thank you!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Love this pattern..thank you. Do you slip the first stitch as if to knit or purl? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your neat pattern. I love your scarf and color.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. I am very new at all of this, but I think I can do it. How many stitches would I cast on if I wanted to make it wider?


----------



## emeraldgoddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous colour & pattern


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all again for your lovely comments. The questions you asked I shall try to answer are we go along:

Hi Hotske - Every first slip stitch is a Knit slip stitch, hope this helps.

Hi Calliele - As the repeat part of each pattern row is only 3 stitches ie *yo, k2tog, K1* then you can try adding stitches in multiples of 3 and see how wide you want it. So for just about 1" - 2" wider I'd suggest you Cast On 18 or 21 but for a much wider scarf I'd suggest you Cast On 24 or 27 stitches. However many extra stitches you cast on in multiples of 3, you'll still be working the 6-row pattern. Hope this helps.

Happy knitting

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes. I'm also trying to put a border on it and was just confused as to the number of the pattern. Now it seems pretty obvious. Thanks!


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

So beautiful, love the look. This just might be the one I use for my new coat this year. Thanks for the pattern. It is so beautiful!


----------

